# Hose kits.



## Marvinsson (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi all. I’m new here and joined mostly because I want to organize my sir compressor in my shop. 
I’ve seen several kits online and they appear the same. The two that look the best (and the same) are Rapidair and Primefit. Primefit is sold by Home Depot so I’m leaning in that direction. Does anyone have experience with either of these systems?
Thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

use the rapid air in the 3/4 line.
it works well.
we get our kits from northern tool.
and if you watch the sales they do free shipping.


----------

